
My 2019 Predictions for Big Tech and Beyond (Scott Galloway) - dustinmoris
https://medium.com/s/no-mercy-no-malice/no-mercy-no-malice-2019-predictions-73ae4d55caaa
======
happppy
What about driverless cars?

